
South African ISP Fighting 326Gbps+ DDoS Attack - jonathanlydall
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/internet/329279-cool-ideas-fighting-massive-ddos-attack.html
======
jonathanlydall
Poster and affected residential user here.

Link to an ISP representative quoting the 326Gbps figure is here[1].

Just to add a little more context here for people not familiar with the
economic situation of South Africa. While it is true that the majority of our
population could be categorized as third world in regards to their education
and income, large urban areas are populated by middle class or wealthier
citizens, also being highly developed and comparable to many US or European
cities in terms of infrastructure.

I have a 25/25Mbps fibre connection which costs me about 800ZAR (~55USD) per
month which is maybe a little faster compared to an average middle class
person's connection here.

I find this interesting as our remoteness from major connectivity hubs in
places like the US and Europe makes us particularly susceptible to what is
essentially economic ransom demands.

[1] [https://mybroadband.co.za/forum/threads/cool-ideas-fibre-
isp...](https://mybroadband.co.za/forum/threads/cool-ideas-fibre-
isp-%E2%80%93-feedback-thread-2.1027306/post-24488921)

